
Is jQuery still relevant today? - thelgevold
http://www.syntaxsuccess.com/viewarticle/is-jquery-still-relevant
======
herbst
Thats the wrong question. I highly suspect that more than 50% of the websites
run jquery (or something like that) so the answer would be it is as relevant
as ever.

A lot of developers dont care about the latest js framework and build their
functionality in the back and still use jquery to tie it all together.

Also: Bootstrap

